# Phone call appointment reminder and pickup notification for Groomer business



## kennbrodhagen (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi folks! This question is for the owners of pet grooming businesses on the forum.

I'm researching grooming software with the ability to do automatic, phone-call appointment reminders. I've seen several posts on this forum with software packages that do email and text messages, but don't see anything with automatic phone-call based reminders. Does anyone have experience with software that does this?

What about software that will alert the owner (via phone call or text message) when the pet is finished and ready for pick-up? 

I appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## xTrippx (Mar 31, 2012)

Hire someone to do it? I honestly don't know of any grooming based programs that do that. I've always called myself...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

I am very interested in your findings for appointment software. I have looked at a few designed for hairdressers that would work, but have not talked to any dog groomers who are using software they are happy with...thoughts?


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

xTrippx said:


> Hire someone to do it? I honestly don't know of any grooming based programs that do that. I've always called myself...


I am with you on that, also I tend to hang up on automated phone calls.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too. If it's a machine, or someone who doesn't know my exact name, I hang up. I'm not the lady of the house, sorry. I'm not that ladylike. However have thought of giving the phone to my three year old so she can show them how loud she is (a new phase, screeching....).


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would prefer a text personally. But usually they just let me know how long they think it will be and I go back after that amount of time and she's always ready, or just about ready, or have been ready for 10 minutes.


----------

